# Any pointers, Power Distribution



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm going to use these power distribution boards on my layout, and trials and tribulations from others who have used them?


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

NC_P.FOWLER said:


> I'm going to use these power distribution boards on my layout, any trials and tribulations from others who have used them? This will be for street lights and building lighting only.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

N scale requires so little power why are you considering such
a device? Many of us, with DCC layouts, simply run a 2 wire
bus from the controller under the board...track drops to it every 6 feet or so. 
That'll give you all of the power you need. If you have a reverse loop
an automatic reverse loop controller does the phasing job for you.

Multiple power districts are not necessary on the typical home
layout. They are used on very large layouts such as for a club where
there are multiple operators running trains at the same time. They keep
operators A, B and C running when the klutzy operator D derails
when he's doing a switching session.

Don

Tell us more of your layout plans...that could be a thought changer.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> N scale requires so little power why are you considering such
> a device? Many of us, with DCC layouts, simply run a 2 wire
> bus from the controller under the board...track drops to it every 6 feet or so.
> That'll give you all of the power you need. If you have a reverse loop
> ...


I agree. Unless i'm missing something, that's like using a jackhammer to kill a mosquito.

I have used these successfully when I'm too lazy to wire jumpers: Miniatronics 12-Position Prewired Power Distribution Block -- Rated at 15 Amps

But these work just fine too, and are a lot cheaper: 








Amazon.com: Seachoice Terminal Block, 10-Gang, Nickel Plated Brass Terminals : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Seachoice Terminal Block, 10-Gang, Nickel Plated Brass Terminals: Ground Circuit Terminal Blocks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

DonR said:


> N scale requires so little power why are you considering such
> a device? Many of us, with DCC layouts, simply run a 2 wire
> bus from the controller under the board...track drops to it every 6 feet or so.
> That'll give you all of the power you need. If you have a reverse loop
> ...


This is for lighting my structures and street lights, not my track


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

DonR said:


> N scale requires so little power why are you considering such
> a device? Many of us, with DCC layouts, simply run a 2 wire
> bus from the controller under the board...track drops to it every 6 feet or so.
> That'll give you all of the power you need. If you have a reverse loop
> ...


Street lights and structure lighting, nothing to do with my track. I have a digitrax controller for my dcc track, switches and loco control.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Even better. You don't need anything fancy. Hook up a 12v, 60W wall wart to one of the items I linked to, and you'll have plenty of power for your lighting.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Big difference...while many of us take the easy way and just simply run
a 'lighting' bus, using a terminal strip of some kind is a much neater
and professional way to go. Barrier terminal strips are much cheaper
and work fine.

Don


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> I agree. Unless i'm missing something, that's like using a jackhammer to kill a mosquito.
> 
> I have used these successfully when I'm too lazy to wire jumpers: Miniatronics 12-Position Prewired Power Distribution Block -- Rated at 15 Amps
> 
> ...


I've never understood the purpose of terminal blocks, they just don't seem very useful or necessary. Maybe I'm missing something. 

Distribution blocks can be had much cheaper than what's linked above. I use several of these for light and accessory power on my HO layout. 









1 Set Power Distribution Board With Status LEDs for DC and AC Voltage PCB001 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1 Set Power Distribution Board With Status LEDs for DC and AC Voltage PCB001 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I've never understood the purpose of terminal blocks, they just don't seem very useful or necessary. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Distribution blocks can be had much cheaper than what's linked above. I use several of these for light and accessory power on my HO layout.
> 
> ...


I think that's exactly what I said in my post.


----------

